# 빠끔하다



## vientito

This mostly refers to several meanings
1 a small crack or opening
2 puffing of smoke etc
3 fish opening and closing of their mouths

Yet in the following exchange which i will provide below i dont know how to interpret that image in the context

Scr 20161120 0631011479641678

친목도모 좀 했지
친목도모를 황금 같은 주말에 나 몰래 합니까?
어린놈은 모르는 어른들 만의 세계다 새끼야
누님 정말 구라만 치시고 뒤에서 작당질하고 상장사에 다가 회사 넘기려는 거잖아요
내가 등신이에요?
어떻게 알았냐 졸라 빠끔해
내가 칼물고 반대할거니까 그러니까 이러는 거잖아요
합병 하고 지분 넘기고 좀 챙기자 너도 더 늙기전에 한몫잡아
말도 안돼는 그 엔터도 모르는 새끼들 가랑이 사이로 들어가 일하는거 싫어요 비지니스 말고 매니지먼트 하자면서요 그거 누님이 한 말이에요 기억 안 나세요 치매에요
내가 괜히 그러냐 니가 일을 똑바로 해봐 일을 아주 말아먹었드만
아니 뒤통수 는 그 여자가 먼저 친거에요
기껏cj 랑 엮어서 판짜줬더니 너 자빠뜨리지도 못하냐
아 진짜 저번 부터 이상한 소리 하시네 아 말해봤자 내 입만 아프지 아무튼 나는 끝까지 반대 할거니까 알아서하세요


Right around 15th second she blurts out with that 졸라 빠끔해
Which i fail to fully comprehend the image of an opening crack, in association of the context
One possibility that i am thinking of may be that his older sister is putting him down by insinuating that her brother, being a fool has grown a bit of intelligence (sprouts through the freaking crack) but it is just a pure conjecture.  Honestly i have very little clue as to why she uses 빠끔해 right there


----------



## Yong Jo

It must be misuse of "빠삭해(빠삭하다)" which means to know the full details of something without any except.


----------



## mink-shin

It's not a standard Korean expression. I used to hear the word when I lived in a small town of Busan, which is a very small rural community. I don't think that this is used by many Koreans these days. It seems like a kind of dialects to me.

If you can read Korean, the sites I'm going to link below will be helpful.
http://korean.joins.com/news/article/article.asp?total_id=15157201&ctg=
빠꼼하다


----------

